# Corsair 700/800D neues Panel?



## Torsley (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
wird es die Corsair Big Tower in absehbarer Zeit auch mit aktuellem Panel (USB 3.0, e-SATA) geben?
Ich liebäugle schon seit einer ganzen weile mit dem 700D, wollte aber für die Zukunft die möglichkeit haben die schnellen Verbindungen zu nutzen.

Gruß Torsley


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (11. Oktober 2010)

Soweit mir bekannt ist wird an einer USB3 Lösung gearbeitet, was eSATA angeht, kann ich Dir aber nichts näheres zu sagen


----------



## Torsley (11. Oktober 2010)

AH super danke für die schnelle antwort. Aber ich schätze mal ihr habt noch keine Infos wann man mit der neuen Lösung rechnen kann oder?


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Oktober 2010)

Leider nein


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. Januar 2011)

wäre es denn möglich, dass als Ergänzung anzubieten 
so dass die früheren Käufer den Wechsel selbst vornehmen können?


----------



## Torsley (9. Januar 2011)

Wäre ne super sache. vor allem da der 650D ja nun usb 3.0 hat.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (10. Januar 2011)

Es wird derzeit noch geklärt wie, was angeboten wird - es wird aber bald bestimmte Lösungen geben


----------



## Torsley (10. Januar 2011)

Na das hört sich doch schonmal nach gutem feedback an. ich freu mich drauf. danke auf jedenfall.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (11. Januar 2011)

nicht dafür, immer gerne


----------

